# Lake Ontario salmon trips



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It is quickly coming up on some of the best times to fish Salmon on Lake O.

We have two trips planned in July to Point Breeze.

Anybody else going this year?


----------



## Junebug2320 (Apr 23, 2010)

Olcott/Wilson end of August. Hoping to sneak a trip prior also!!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Went this past May and froze our buts off. But did catch about 20 lakers. Will be back in Olcott mid August for some kings.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We used to always make our trips in August.

The last 3 years we have gone in mid to late July


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

July 25 to the 27th Olcott.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2014)

First time with my rig do should be a interesting trip. I might go up for another later on. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Man Kim that is coming up wuick. What do you think it will be like this year? Water temps lower then normal for this time of year? Fish be in closer then normal? 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

We fished May 3rd and was cold as hell.


Summer LOC started this past Saturday and right now only one king on the board, 8 browns, 2 lakers and one steel. It's been tougher than normal by this time of year due to the cold. Hopefully by July things will warm up and turn on. We'll be fishing Aug. 18th with My Bonnie....


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Man Kim that is coming up wuick. What do you think it will be like this year? Water temps lower then normal for this time of year? Fish be in closer then normal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


All we need is a little stable weather leading up to our trip and a good temp break and it will be just like the last 3 years with over flowing coolers of big kings in the same inside areas we always fish

Just hope for light winds and 45-48 deg down 50-55 ft and it will be game on


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Better watch troy, he'll be tryin to sneak a joshy bait on , only fish he hasn't tried em on yet.  I'm goin up 8/2, 8/3. Hope their screamin mad !!! Mike


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Lundy, did Mark get his new boat yet, heard he was in the market, kinda nice to have a deeper one up there.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Lundy, did Mark get his new boat yet, heard he was in the market, kinda nice to have a deeper one up there.


I don't know, I fish from my boat from Point Breeze, East of Olcott where Mark fishes


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Be up in olcott July 17th-20th. Went last year around the same time and am now hooked! Can't wait to those screaming drags


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Sorry about that Lundy, was aimed at Redjada, just saw he was gonna go with Marc. Agin, sorry, Mike


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Sorry about that Lundy, was aimed at Redjada, just saw he was gonna go with Marc. Agin, sorry, Mike


He is holding off for now. I think towing issues is a major concern. It's tough enough to drag the 25 to Olcott let alone a 28. 

In fact, I think he is heading up there around 7/21.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2014)

Question. If you fish for 3 days how many kings you allowed to bring home? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Unless it has changed 3 per day, I don't know of a possession limit.

The limit is a combination limit, 3 kings, 2 kings and a steelhead, 1 king, 1 brown, one steelhead.

At least that is the way I remember it. I read the rules every year to remember.

We try real hard to stay below the steelhead so that they leave us alone. Our catches have been 80%+ kings.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Lakers are a bonus fish too. Mike


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Not interested in keeping any lakers for the table. 

They live too long and concentrate all of the bad stuff.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks have not been able to find it on NY wed site.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## D J (Jul 8, 2010)

I was in Olcott last weekend fishing Saturday evening, Sunday and Monday. It was still cold out on the water when fishing the surface temperature break. Surface temps at the break were low 50's.

We did decent for the unsettled weather pattern and the East winds stirring things up. We pulled mostly kings, with a couple steelhead and lake trout thrown in the mix. The kings mostly came off flasher/flys. Riggers and lead core / copper were good, we really couldn't get dipsys going. The best fishing was around 400 ft. and 250 ft.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Guys i've been wanting to do this for a couple years now and it was a trip my Dad and I were planning on doing this year. Sadly my Mom requires constant attention right now and so that leaves me to putting it off for another year. 


If any of you experienced guys are thinking about making another trip or have seats to fill, please pm me details. Plenty of guys in the central ohio forum can speak for me.

Thanks OGF


----------



## achase (Apr 7, 2014)

I will be in Youngstown, Ny for the next 10 days, plan on fishing lake erie & Ontario.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm going on a charter with reel excitement July 10! Couldn't be more excited 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Today's fishing report out of Olcott.

_Fishing report is basically weekly lately . It's not as if I could come right out and say fishing the lake is just ...well not too great and not even close to okay. Things are tough, but that is no reason not to get in that LOC Summer Derby and enjoy some quality time going for the big ones that are out there somewhere. With the late winter, the Lake Erie delayed ice boom removal and plenty of east winds...the fish are traveling to other parts of the water unknown to most these last two weeks. The lake temp is up to 69 now and things look to be setting up for some awesome July and August fishing. We haven't had a June this bad in many years. All of the seasonal businesses are slow due to the odd weather patterns so far this year. We all hope that changes and some people start getting out there and enjoying the summer on the lake.

Hopefully the kings start getting a little more mobile. There is plenty of bait out there for them and the bait is huge. As far as the summer LOC, it could actually be a great time to get out there and do some hunting for those big ones. Have a great day. _

Still slow, Only 7 kings on the LOC board and the derby has been going for two weeks now. Hope it picks up soon....

http://loc.org/uploads/2014_Summer.pdf


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

RedJada said:


> Still slow, Only 7 kings on the LOC board and the derby has been going for two weeks now. Hope it picks up soon....
> 
> http://loc.org/uploads/2014_Summer.pdf


It will, still have 3 weeks until we're there.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I was thinking of going up on the week of the 14th. I guess it all depends on the weather. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

We ended with 4 kings 2 steel and 2 domestic rainbows... Not too bad. Story will be up soon 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

Nice to hear. 2 weeks for us.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Just 20 days and counting for me. Messed up a few yrs back, NOT spending the 5 bucks to get in LOC , took home a 36 lb, 43 inch king and it would have won me about 750.00 that year, duh, an extra 5 goes a long way in that case, hope things get heated up soon. Nothing like hearing a screaming drag !! Good fishin, Mike


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Some better reports for kings over just the last couple of days,


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Thermocline is starting to show which will "organize" the bait and along with them, the kings


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Some better reports for kings over just the last couple of days,


 Good reports of kings! Their ready guys.... 30.03lb on the LOC board as of yesterday..... 10 of the top 20 placed came in the past week. Them 20lb'er guys on the board bye bye..


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I am headed up august 8 and 9 never been any help on gear lures programs etc would be appreciated. I have wire line magnum dipsy s and downriggers to work with.

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

nicklesman said:


> I am headed up august 8 and 9 never been any help on gear lures programs etc would be appreciated. I have wire line magnum dipsy s and downriggers to work with.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


PM Tackleitis, I believe he makes a trip up every year with his own boat and gear...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## achase (Apr 7, 2014)

In August you should find very good fishing out by the Canadaian Line it will be about 400 to 500 ft . deep. Set your riggers between 40 to 60 ft. Run your dipseys on wire about 250ft. to 300ft. behind the boat.
You should find very good Coho, steelhead and immature kings out there, the kings will run about 10 to 18 lbs. Spoons & flashers & flies have always worked good.
Hope this helps.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You want big boys fish 85-100+ down on riggers ice water!


----------

